# Rats POTENTIALLY ate styrofoam?



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

I have 36 rats- 16 boys, and 20 girls. Most of them are very young and small. I decided to give each the boys and girls almond milk. Most of my dishes were in the dishwasher, and i didn't have nay big enough for them to not fight over the milk, so i used to styrofoam plates- i meant to takw the plates out immediately after the milk was gone but i forgot for about 45 mins to an hour, when i head chewing. I was very tired and occupied with cleaning up my home, as this happened around 1am. So- the paper plates from each cage are mostly intact, with pieces missing mostly around the edges taken off in little chunks. There are also small white pieces of the plate laying all over the cage. So- What I need to know is- 
how likely is it they swallowed it? 
If they swallowed a little tiny bit,will it hurt them, or it will just pass? I have heard of them eating worse things.
And lastly, how can I individually monitor so many rats digestion individually? I am open to any and all suggestions. Please help. I am having horrible anxiety and guilt over this. I'd also like to add that occasionally they will chew on things like pillowcases and the charger to my laptop, and as far as i know, never swallowed any, just chewed. they are not the swallowing type.


ALSO- i have already googled it and read some awful things about rats ingesting styrofoam, so please don't add anything that will make me feel worse UNLESS you feel it is very important. Thank you.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

When I first got my rat Jojo I had him on the ground and he ran under my brother's desk (they are being held in my brother's room since he's in college until I get my 2 rats together) I couldn't get him out from under for the life of me (my dad ended up having to lift it up so I could grab him) but there was a piece of styrofoam underneath and he decided "heck why not, let's piss her off and worry her more" and ate it. When I realized what was happening I knocked it away from him since he was thankfully in arms length, but he had still eaten quiet a bit. It's been a week or two since then and I have had 0 issues with it.


----------



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

Thank you so much! That is good to hear. I am worrying myself sick


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Should be okay. Rats do not ingest a lot of what they chew. Make sure they are eating and drinking okay. Monitoring their behaviour for any abnormalities in the next couple of days is a good idea but I think they will be okay.


----------



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

Everyone is still doing okay


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Good to hear!


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of rats. My boy Cave has eaten everything that a rat should not eat, including a styrofoam packing peanut, and he's fine.


----------

